# A JULY 4TH TO REMEMBER(BIG TROUT)



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Met up with NateTxag and Mr. Gary Ferguson friday morning and made the haul down to Sea Isle to launch and hide from the crowds. Headed towards the pass and hopped out around some bait being pulled by a strong incoming current. Caught tons of trout and kept 15 for dinner. The highlight was a 26.5" that went over 6lbs easy that nailed a spook about 5 feet from me!!! Headed home picked up the girlfriend and went back to Jamaica beach for the weekend. About 11pm the trout showed up in the lights and it was on!!!Caught another big girl in the lights that was 28 1/4 and just over 7lbs!!!
A fourth I wont forget!!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice trout! Thx for sharing.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...Happy 4th! WTG!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah we sure did have a fun time!! What a great 4th of July!! It easliy could have been a bad one if we would have gotten caught out in that storm!! We got the boat on the trailer perfect timing. Couldn't have timed it any better!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice fish. I'd have a hard time forgetting that, too.


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice fish. I've been trying to get out with my green light and have only used it once. Looks like I really need to get out there.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Good Job


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice catch of fish!


----------



## fishinginc (Jan 6, 2005)

*nice seein ya*

Glad I saw you and decided to fish the pass that mornin. Boat is runnin fine.


----------



## JCG57 (Jun 14, 2006)

Saltaholic - very nice trout, especially for the same day/night! Did you stay at a rental house in Jamaica Beach? I am looking for one with a good night fishing setup (good lights, close to bay).


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

And I was sittin at work!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

You could have been sitting at work with me on the 4th!


----------



## speckhunter (Sep 6, 2005)

*Stay Out*

sure, I put gary on a spot and you guys go down there.....stay away from my holes.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You should be more polite or maybe I should publish some coordinates!!lol



speckhunter said:


> sure, I put gary on a spot and you guys go down there.....stay away from my holes.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Gary , Salt and I are the only people that know your hole, thanks for the info and we'll be sure to keep it a secret!! Went out there on sunday and couldn't buy a bite. Water and bait was in great shape but couldn't find any fish!!!

How'd yall do this past weekend??



speckhunter said:


> sure, I put gary on a spot and you guys go down there.....stay away from my holes.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That will make a nice mount for sure. Pretty impressive for under the lights.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> That will make a nice mount for sure. Pretty impressive for under the lights.


LOL Great report!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cong., big girls on


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice fish!

I have a place in Jamaica Beach (beach side)...where were the lights? On a canal?


----------



## Zskew (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice fish!!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i was 200 yrds away from yawl on fri. and saw the big one caught. i had already walked 1/2 mile so i didnt want to potlick. lol. i had 2 dinks, 2 blow ups, and 1 keeper flounder. current was very strong.


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm suuuuuure you C&R'd that second big girl since you can only keep 1 over 25 per day or did she bite at 12:01 a.m. on July 5th? ;-D


----------

